# كم هي المساحة اللازمة لسعة طن التكييف المركزي؟



## ذي يزن (29 سبتمبر 2007)

تحية طيبة وبعد . . 

يرجى الافادة عن السعة اللازمة من المساحة (م2) لاستهلاك طن من التكييف المركزي؟ 

ولكم جزيل الشكر . .


----------



## مهندس حالم (29 سبتمبر 2007)

هل تقصد ما المساحه التي ممكن ان تغذيها وحده تكييف سعتها طن تبريدي


----------



## mohammad ali (29 سبتمبر 2007)

المساحه التقديريه هي غرفه قياس 2x3 متر على اساس الارتفاع يكون بحدود 2.8 متر يستهلك 1طن تبريد ويكون هذا القياس محسوبا في شهر تموز وفي الساعه 12 ظهرا


----------



## ذي يزن (5 أكتوبر 2007)

م/ محمد علي المحترم

اشكر تجاوبك بالرد

لك كل تقديري . .


----------



## salmanha (5 أكتوبر 2007)

اعتقد ان الاخ محمد علي اخطأ في تقدير المساحه اذ ان المساحه التي ذكرها 6 متر مربع قليله والصحيح هو لكل 10 متر مربع يحسب له طن تبريد في اكثر البلدان حراره وفي الطوابق العليا المعرض سقفها للشمس أما الطوابق السفلى فيحسب طن تبريد لكل 12 متر مربع وهذا مادلت عليه التجارب في العراق.


----------



## عبود_فتحي (5 أكتوبر 2007)

المساحه التقربيه هي 12 م2 لاغلب الدول العربيه و مع اخذ بعين اعتبار ان لا يزيد ارتفاع عن 3 م و لا تزيد مساحه الزجاج في الجدران عن 15% من مساحه الجانبيه الكليه و اذا كنت تقصد دول الخليج العربي فمساحه تقربيه 10 م2 و انا استغرب جدا جواب الاخ محمد حيث اني جربت ما قاله في جميع البرامج و المراجع المتاحه و لم لهذا الرقم اساس من صحه!!!:7:


----------



## hady haggag (9 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بنسبه للمساحه لاتحسب كذلك حيث يتم وضع المساحه الطول فى العرض فى الاتفاع
اما لكل 2م مربعه لا تستخدم طن تبريد


----------



## عبود_فتحي (9 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ هادي بيدو انك لم تنتبه بان جميع اجابات حددت الارتفاع و الطن نعم يحتاج لحجم و لكن في اغلب المرافق السكنيه و المكتبيه يتجه الى ان يكون ارتفاع 2.8 الى 3.20 في اغلب التصميم.
و كان اجابات موضحه لذلك و جزاك الله خيرا:31:


----------



## 1998 (9 أكتوبر 2012)

1 طن التبريد يغذى مساحة من 12---16 متر مربع فى الارتفاعات العادية من 3-- --- 2و3 
1طن يحتاج تقريبا 400CFM
1متر مربع يحتاج تقريبا 25cfm 
1طن يحتاج تقريبا 2kw


----------



## akbargherbal (9 أكتوبر 2012)

13.5 متر مربع لكل طن


----------



## حمدي النمر (10 أكتوبر 2012)

كل طن تبريد يكفى من 8-14 متر مربع علي حسب موقع المكان اى درجه الحراره الخارجية و تعرضه المباشر للشمس


----------



## ramyacademy (10 أكتوبر 2012)

فى المبنى الكبيرة قد يكفى الطن مساحة 20 متر مربع تقريبا و الله أعلم


----------

